# Purchasing a GTO auto or manual



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok so im looking for an 05+ GTO. I've test driven a few, but I haven't sold my Grand Prix yet so I'm still trying to decide between a manual and an auto. I've driven both and I'm not really sure if it was just the GTO i drove but the manual seemed kind of crappy....the auto was decent, but its an auto... What do you all think? Also anyone interested in a White 97' GTP with slight mods and 73k miles?


----------



## abynorml (Aug 7, 2008)

I've got a manual 06 and enjoy driving it quite a bit. The shifter is a bit sloppy compared to a hurst or equivalent short shifter but it is still fun nonetheless.

One of the major things that I considered (in addition to just wanting a manual to begin with) was fuel milleage. The 6-speed will get better fuel milleage than the auto.

When I bought my car I had to go out of state to purchase the car and drive it back over 8 hrs on the highway. With the 6-speed I enjoyed 25.7 miles to the gallon (average) and even sat in stop and go traffic for about 45 minutes. It was definitely a big difference compared to my 92 mustang GT that only gets about 15 on the highway. lol.

The automatic transmissions are four speeds and will get less to the gallon. But its all about what you will have the most fun driving.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Stick!!!...FTW...:cheers:cheers

You need something to do with your right hand while your driving...No nasty comments on this sentence please...:rofl:


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:willy:Get The 6 spd Manual and a short Throw Shifter!!! Thats all you need ! it dramaticly changes the way this car feels and shifts!! Pick them up on ebay. and you can buy new!! Easyto install! About 1 hr-2 hrs!! Good Luck and get a GTO!!! Best Damn car for the bucks with a REAL 400Hp Motor!!!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

lol oh yeah. well i've tried both. i drove a black 05 auto today and it was nice. anyone got any pictures of a Blue Marlin Pearl car? i may be able to pick one up with 7k miles for $17k


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

It all depends on what you want. I've got an auto and its great for city driving since I live in Chicago. Also, a lot of city driving can easily wear out your clutch and pressure plate with all of the shifting depending on how you treat your car with stop and go driving. You can buy torque converters and shift kits for autos. My .02 cents


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I also live near chicago so i've been looking towards an auto then buy a shift kit...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Soulonfire11 said:


> *anyone got any pictures of a Blue Marlin Pearl car?*


No such varmit..... do you mean Barbarose Blue Metalic?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Barbados Blue Metallic like this one perhaps???
Ultimate Pontiac GTO Dream Car - Barbados Blue 2004 GTO Pillar/Post


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

It says it at the dealer. heres the link
Cars.com: 2005 Pontiac GTO


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

on my monitor that appears to be Cyclone Gray Metallic...very popular around here as well...
Ultimate Pontiac GTO Dream Car - Cyclone Gray 2005 GTO Pillar/Post
Bill


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Soulonfire11 said:


> It says it at the dealer. heres the link
> Cars.com: 2005 Pontiac GTO


That dealer has been snorting too much starter fluid. As stated before, that color does not exist in factory form...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wholey comma overload Batman! 

Look through the features of that car, I thought I had bad grammer! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Soulonfire11 said:


> Ok so im looking for an 05+ GTO. I've test driven a few, but I haven't sold my Grand Prix yet so I'm still trying to decide between a manual and an auto. I've driven both and I'm not really sure if it was just the GTO i drove but the manual seemed kind of crappy....the auto was decent, but its an auto... What do you all think? Also anyone interested in a White 97' GTP with slight mods and 73k miles?


I have to A/4 automatic. Very happy with it. It shifts faster and 1/4 mile times will be more consistant with the A/4 when compared to the M/6

Car and Driver mag did a test with the 05 GTO both in M/6 and A/4 trim

The M/6 went 0-60 MPH in 4.7 sec and 0-100 in 11.7

The A/4 went 0-60 in 4.6 sec and 0-100 in 11.4.


----------



## Dark_Blue (Jul 13, 2008)

To be honest with you, I have the auto, and I live near Chicago. I average 24.7 mpg on the highway. No modifications ever. I drive the car 60-65mph. I do not use A/C and usually ride with the windows up. I do not get hot easily so I am able to use though fuel savers. The manual in this car is a huge disappointment if it is left stock. The auto and manual run very comparable quarter times as well when stock is raced against stock The auto is great if you do a lot of city driving in Chicago. As far as what is better, my answer is personal preference.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

get an auto. better dd and faster in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Soulonfire11 said:


> It says it at the dealer. heres the link
> Cars.com: 2005 Pontiac GTO


Interesting color for the GTO. Blue Marlin Pearl is a Toyota Color. Blue Marlin Pearl 2004 Toyota Sequoia Paint Option Picture - Motor Trend Magazine

Be LEERY of a dealer who cannot get the most simple of their facts straight. I wonder which of the rigorous 27 Point Inspection the color fell under.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Dealers???

Not to dis the autobots here, but street muscle and manuals are like peanut butter and jelly. They go together. 
Not sure were some of these speed figures are coming from but with a competant driver, manual times should be a click faster than automatic times on the best runs. Automatics will be more consistant should you run your GTO multiple times that day.
According to the speed channel, Lowet has the times reversed. The manual gets the 4.6 to 60 and 11.4 in the quarter. 
Personally I don't really care much whether its 4-6 or 4.7. Heck there's a new Lexus out there that will do it in 4.3 seconds with an 8 speed auto. It's driving around town that matters to me. I like being able to control the engine revs at any speed-especially for effects when you are crusing past GT's and Mazda 7's and oh yeah...especially s-2000's- Can't beat the sound!
Nod goes to 6 speed for me.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thats what i thought at first when i heard the color. I've seen and driven the car. no oil leaks the trans fliud is nice and clean. has mobil 1 synthetic. no leaks under the car before and after i drove it. the only thing i noticed was the front bumper by the passenger side headlight is popped out a bit. i don't know if that is a common problem but give me your opinions?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Soulonfire11 said:


> Thats what i thought at first when i heard the color. I've seen and driven the car. no oil leaks the trans fliud is nice and clean. has mobil 1 synthetic. no leaks under the car before and after i drove it. the only thing i noticed was the front bumper by the passenger side headlight is popped out a bit. i don't know if that is a common problem but give me your opinions?


That is a common problem. There is a very flimsy clip that connects the bumper to the fender. They can be easily broken. The clip is affixed to the bumper, and when the clip breaks the whole bumper needs replaced to correct the problem. It is a bad design flaw. You can epoxy and marry both pieces together from the backside to correct it, this is what I had my dealer do after repeated attempts and one bumper replacement. If you are serious on this car take the VIN to a Pontiac Dealer and have them run a GMVIS on it. If they are asking the advertised price, they have room to negotiate, start a few K less than their asking price and feel them out. Also check to see if it is still in factory warranty. The Pontiac dealer who will run a GMVIS report for you should be able to tell you when the car was first put into service. 

If the car is in factory warranty, check into a GMPP with GM. This will add you some peace of mind. 7500 is not many miles and you could (not to say you will) find some issues once the car is driven more.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Dealers???
> 
> Not to dis the autobots here, but street muscle and manuals are like peanut butter and jelly. They go together.
> Not sure were some of these speed figures are coming from but with a competant driver, manual times should be a click faster than automatic times on the best runs. Automatics will be more consistant should you run your GTO multiple times that day.
> ...



The times I posted were correct and posted by C&D and another mag. The times are soo close to each other that it really is basicly a tie. Either trans is good. Just depends on what the driver wants. I went with the A/4 because of a very bad left leg and when I test drove the M/6 I just could not find a comfortable position between the seat, steering wheel and pedels and shifter. Plus I am getting old and lazy, rather just GAS & GO


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> That is a common problem. There is a very flimsy clip that connects the bumper to the fender. They can be easily broken. The clip is affixed to the bumper, and when the clip breaks the whole bumper needs replaced to correct the problem. It is a bad design flaw. You can epoxy and marry both pieces together from the backside to correct it, this is what I had my dealer do after repeated attempts and one bumper replacement. If you are serious on this car take the VIN to a Pontiac Dealer and have them run a GMVIS on it. If they are asking the advertised price, they have room to negotiate, start a few K less than their asking price and feel them out. Also check to see if it is still in factory warranty. The Pontiac dealer who will run a GMVIS report for you should be able to tell you when the car was first put into service.
> 
> If the car is in factory warranty, check into a GMPP with GM. This will add you some peace of mind. 7500 is not many miles and you could (not to say you will) find some issues once the car is driven more.



Yes, the front bumber clip is a problem [ Drivers side ]. I put some Epoxy on mine and held it together with Masking tape till the Epoxy dried. It seems that a ton of GTO have that same problem. Everytime I see a GTO my eyes seem to automatically look in that direction to check it out


----------



## GoatPwr (Jul 3, 2008)

Im sorry but your buying a GTO, not a Honda civic- this kind of car is supposed to have a manual in it, daily driver or not. I drive mine everyday to work and I love it. The stock manual shifter is a little klunky but you get used to it and I love downshifting it through the gears, it sounds 10x better than an auto especially if you've got an exhaust on it. Plus the gas milage is better with the manual.

BTW I live in phoenix, lots of stop and go here - still love the manual.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GoatPwr said:


> Im sorry but your buying a GTO, not a Honda civic- this kind of car is supposed to have a manual in it, daily driver or not. I drive mine everyday to work and I love it. The stock manual shifter is a little klunky but you get used to it and I love downshifting it through the gears, it sounds 10x better than an auto especially if you've got an exhaust on it. Plus the gas milage is better with the manual.
> 
> BTW I live in phoenix, lots of stop and go here - still love the manual.


For me it's the A/4. But either trans is good. This will give you a good idea on how close both the M/6 and A/4 are when it comes to performance



LS2 Modified - 1) as of 6/1/08 Auto, Gforce1320, [email protected] 1.453 60', 403CI LS2, Futral Cam, Dart 225, TH400 Trans, TC
2) A4, magnum-gto, [email protected] 1.537 60', 427CI LS7, VRX3 Cam, TFS 225, Fast 90, RPM Stage 5, 3200TC, Kooks LT's


LS2 Modified - Engine Work, (Stock CI Engine, Cam, Heads, Intake, every other bolt-on), Last Updated: 05/21/2008 

1) A4, Badgto [email protected] 1.47 60', Cartek stage 2 H/C, 3200tc, FAST 90, LTs, 3.91's
2) M6, RUQWIKR, [email protected] 1.56 60', LPE H/C, SW LTs, 3.91's
3) A4, offaxis, [email protected] 1.55 60', TFS 225, 228/230, Fast90, 3.91's, SW LT's/CB, UD, 3200 stall
4) A4, Open Wheel 11.526 @118.79 1.584 60', LPE H/C/I, Kooks LTs/CB, 3.91's, 3600TC
5) A4, YellowGTO05, 11.526 @ 116.72 1.626 60', HPE heads, cam, LSX Intake, 3600 stall
6) A4, jonebgoode, 11.56 @ 117.65 1.572 60', 224/224 TFS 225 heads, kooks, 3.73
7) A4, pharmdgto, [email protected] 1.652 60', FTI cam, TFS 225's, Kooks LT's,Fast 90, CB, 3200 TC, K&N CAI, 3.91's
8) A4, PBANDPKGTO, [email protected] 1.698 60'L92/L76,Tiger Shark cam,Kooks LTs,3600TC,Spintech
9) M6, sjones99 [email protected] 1.638 60', 240/244 cam afr 225 heads 3.91 gear k&n cai
10) M6, Paco Loco 11.681 @ 118.70 1.638 60', Precision port heads, 232/232 cam kooksLT
11) A4, miami GTO 11.731 @ 114.08 1.62 60', Cartek H/C, Kooks LTs, TC, Fast 90, K&N CAI
12) M6, Todd0 [email protected] 1.65 60 TFS 225,FTI 236/240,FAST 90,Kooks LT, 3.91s
13) A4, Jared H, 11.929 @113.56 H/C, 3200tc, LT
14) A4, The Rock 12.04 @ 110.6 Torquer2, SS3600, SLP LT, FAST 90, CAI, 225HEADS, PP TB
15) M6, Freedom_Fighter [email protected] 1.857 60', HPE-c cam, kooks LT, underdrive pulley
16) rcsfastmonte 12.11 at 114 AFR 205 heads, 224/228 cam
17) A4, Hawkeye 12.13 @ 113.94 MPH AZPS02 cam, FAST LSX, 3600 stall, 
18) M6, 2kforumula [email protected] 2.080 60' AFR225's, Kooks L/T, Fast, GMM, 03AZPS cam
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)
26)


LS2 Cam only class (Cam, Headers,Intake + Any other mod from Bolt-ons, Etc) , Last Updated: 06/07/2008 

1) A4, housewolf, 11.328 @ 118.46 1.574 60', HPE S-Cam, Vig 3K, ARH LTs, FAST 90, Corsa CB
2) A4, Ls1Jeeper, 11.482 @ 117.06 1.66 60' HPE S2-cam, Vig4400, Ported TB, 1 7/8 Kooks LT's
3) A4, Fraggercrue, [email protected] 1.574 60', F14 cam, Yank 3600, Hardcore Intake, Kooks 1 3/4
4) A4, Nearing, [email protected] 1.605 60', HPE C-Cam, Kooks LT's, Fast 90, 3600TC
5) M6, Rossils2, 11.64 @118.71 1.638 60', Comp 232/234, Pace LTs, Fast 90, SLP LM1
6) M6, ExTurbo, 11.671 @ 119.03 1.719 60', TSP Torquer V3, Fast 90, SLP LT's ,3.91 gear, Spintech CB
7) A4, Gulfcoastgoat, [email protected], 1.647 60', MTI G1 cam, Kooks LTs, Fast 90, Yank3600, 3.91's, Weld Draglites
8) A4, SSmoked 11.714 @ 117.47 LPE Intake, FAST90, AZPS03 cam, SW Headers no cats
9) A4, barkingspud 11.718 @ 113.42 1.58 60', 231/237, FAST 90, SW LT, 3600 tc, 3.91
10) A4, NYTiger, 11.766 @ 116.46 1.689 60', TTP Punisher cam, Pace LTs, H/Mufflers
11) M6, Flash99, 11.807 @ 117.44 1.65 60' Cam, Pace LT's, Fast 90, 3.91's
12) A4, Stimeybob, [email protected] 1.693 60', HPE S Cam, Fast 90,UDP, Pace V2's, Magna CB, 3200 TC
13) M6, NORICE4ME, [email protected] 1.820 60', Comp XER287,Fast90,K&N,Kooks LT's,Borla CB,ASP U/D 
14) A4, Stimeybob, [email protected] 113.39 1.737 60, HPE S, Pace LT's, Fast 90, Ported TB, UDP, 3200 TC,CAI
15) M6, Woffman5 11.99 @ 117 1.756 60', FTI Streetsweeper II, Kooks LTs
16) A4, Unknown, 12.005 @ 114.750 1.83 60', MPH ASPS02 cam, Fast 90, 3600 stall, SW LT
17) M6, speedracer33 12.024 @116.85 1.789 60' TSP V2, pace LTs, UD, FAST 90, CAI, Tune
18) A4, profarm-goat, 12.017 @ 111.70 1.65 60', HPE S - Cam,3600TC, CAI, SW LT's, COrsa CB 
19) M6, BlueGoat06, 12.15 @ 114.09 1.85 60', TSP 228R Cam, SW LT's, Magna M/X, LPE CAI, Tune
20) M6, ToddO, 12.17 @ 113.95 1.769 60', FTI StreetSweeper HT, FAST 90, Kooks LT's, 3.91's
21) A4, GTO1369 [email protected] 1.59 60', K&N CAI, comp 224/228, dynatech LT,3400
22) A4, Rich, 12.170 @ 112.37 1.66 60', SLP LT's, 224/227 114 LSA, 3200 Vig
23) A4, JoeyD, 12.24 @ 110.13 1.698 60', FTI Cam, Fuddle Stall, DT LTs w/cats, cutout
24) A4, Smittys05GTO [email protected] AZPS01 cam, 3600 stall, FAST, Headers, MT DRs
25) M6, LS2bluegoat [email protected] 1.879 60' HPE-S cam, kooks, LS7 clutch
26) A4, Ihaterice, [email protected] 1.81 60' Hpe C cam,3400 stall, Lpe intake, Pacesetter headers
27) M6, KrautBurner [email protected] 1.835 60' Cam, Kooks LT's,catted,Borla CB,K&N filter,MT DR
28)
29)
30)


LS2 Modified - Bolt Ons / Tune Only: (must retain unmodified factory designated cylinder heads (no porting) camshaft and short block plus any other mod in Super Stock), Last Updated: 02/10/2008 

1) A4, Flashover 11.909 @ 113.43 1.644 60', LPE CAI, X pipe, cutouts, ARH 1 7/8 LT, 3200 vig,hpe 
2) M6, speedshifter [email protected] 1.707 60', kooks 1 7/8, borla, K&N CAI, ported tb, UDP
3) A4, MacDogg [email protected] 1.755 60' LPE CAI, kooks,Vigilante 3200, Ported Intake/TB,Tune
4) A4, Mrs Bluhaven, [email protected] 1.652 60, Kooks LTs,2800 TC,UDP,3.73's,ported TB,Magnaflow CB
5) A4, Old_Goat [email protected] 1.683 60', CAI,X pipe,cutout,ARH LTs,3200 vig,HPE tune, Retired (7/07)
6) A4, andrewzpsu, [email protected] 1.784 60' Pace LT's, Tune
7) A4, Caveman 12.173 @ 111.59 1.687 60' Kooks catted, X pipe-stock mufflers, LPE cai, Fuddle 3000 
8) M6, woodnutz [email protected] 1.771 60' Kooks LT's, Spintech Catback, LPE CAI, Ported Intake
9) A4, powershiftkung, [email protected] 1.65 60' SW LTs, CB, 3200tc, Pulley, K&N CAI, TTP Tune
10) A4, Bluhaven, [email protected] 1.621 60', Kooks LTs, 2800TC, 3.73's, Tune
11) M6, exturbo [email protected] SLP long tube headers, Spintech catback, volant cai
12) M6, GtOALIE, [email protected] 1.788 60', Kooks 1 7/8, Flow 40's, Nitto DR's.
13) A4, Bad GTO 12.326 @ 108.75 MPH vig 3200 stall, kooks LT
14) A4, GTOBLUE81, [email protected] 1.822 60' Kooks LTs, K&N CAI, Borla CB, Tune
15) A4, Kruul [email protected] 1.79 60', yank 3200, LPE cai, SW LTs, magnaflow X/cb
16) M6, thatboyvic, [email protected] 1.838 60', PS LT's, Ported TB, SF H pipe, Super 40's, K&N CAI
17) A4, sslowered, [email protected] 1.700 60' Kooks LTs, Corsa CB, Vol CAI, 3600TC
18) A4, slowgoat [email protected] 1.68 60', LPE CAI,kooks LT,corsa,3200 TC,3.91 
19) M6, Beddow [email protected] 1.80 60', SW headers no cats, Borla CB, ported TB, LPE 
20) A4, 6.0monsta, [email protected] 1.88 60' Kooks LTs, Magna CB, CAI, Tune
21) M6, Sappy96, [email protected] 1.818 60', Kooks LT's, Corsa CB, CS CAI, Shifter, MotorMounts
22) M6, Jabo, [email protected] 1.849 60', SLP LT's, Corsa Touring CB, CAI, GMM Race Shifter, BMR drag bags
23) A4, Housewolf 12.554 @ 107.77 LPE CAI, Nitto DRs, ARH LTs, Vig 3K, corsa,HPE tune
24) M6, TM2FLI, [email protected] 1.86 60', SW LTs, Magna x, UD
25) M6, Hookmechanic [email protected] 1.938 60', - retired, god bless.
26) M6, steelerguy [email protected] 2.046 60', Kooks LTs,Magna CB,Tune
27) M6, SLONlo_350, [email protected] 2.043 60', Kooks LTs, Tune
28) A4, JS1965, [email protected], Pace LTs, Magna X, CAI, DR's
29)
30)


LS2 Super Stock
Allowed: Tuning, exhaust mods after manifolds, underdrive pulley, shifters, ported intake manifold, drag radials, CAI, Throttle body,etc 
Not allowed: Headers, aftermarket torque converters. No gear lower then 3.46. , Last Updated: 02/10/2008 

1) A4, 05 red tomcat, [email protected], 1.827 60', CAI, SLP CB, MT DR's, Drag Bags, Predator tune, 
2) A4, Big Time, [email protected], 1.8 60', no mufflers, Drag Bags, D/Rs
3) M6, Slow Sho 12.54 @ 111.74 Catback, Nitto's
4) M6, MoonShiner, [email protected] 1.870 60' Catback, CAI, Tune, GMM, Nittos
5) A4, 8100hammer, [email protected] A4 Tune only
6) A4, andrewzpsu, [email protected] 1.914 60', Tune
7) M6, fjpelkey2001, [email protected] K&N drop in, CB, Gutted Cats
8) M6, Commanderrrob, [email protected] 1.864 60', Vol CAI, Predator, Drag Bags,DR's
9) M6, Scottsred05gto, [email protected] 1.852 60', Tune, DR's
10) M6, hellhammer, 12.76 @ 108.5 MPH Headlight Removed and DRs
11) A4, EZ SPEED, [email protected] ,Flow 44s, SF H Pipe, Tune
12) A4, Phutty2000, [email protected] 2.018 60', CAI, Super 40's, Predator
13) M6, Joe6pt0, [email protected] 1.879 60', Borla CB, Tune
14) M6, Snkpoison, [email protected] 1.961 60', SLP LM1,Predator,GMM Shifter 
15) M6, speedracer33, [email protected] P&P TB, Ported Intake, Nitto DR, Tune
16) M6, ironmancan, [email protected] 1.912 60', Ripshift, Nittos, Drag bags
17) M6, 05GTOM6, [email protected] 1.8 60' - MTs, CAI
18) A4, 1Badazzride, [email protected] 1.91 60' Flow 44s, K&N CAI, SF H pipe, Tune
19) M6, SloNlo_350, 12.870 @ 109.51 MPH RWTD dyno tune
20) M6, SSport, [email protected] 1.971 60' Intake, Shifter
21) M6, Vhalin, 12.90 @ 107 Tune, DRs
22) A4, '91 formula, [email protected] 1.934 60', Volant CAI, MAF Descreened, Tune
23) M6, TJT, 12.916 @ 107.1 mph GMM Ripshift, Magnaflow CB, Nittos, Drag Bags
24) M6, spicered06, [email protected] 107.7 1.90 60' Ripshift, KN drop in, Drag Bags.
25) M6, Floman, [email protected] 1.848 60', Nittos
26) M6, JTSnooks, [email protected] 2.011 60', Flow Super 40, SF H pipe, Predator
27) M6, Commissar, [email protected], Shifter, Drag bags
28) A4, SS44, 13.01 @ 105.27 Tune, Nittos
29) A4, CoolAid, [email protected], PP intake/TB, K&N Drop in
30)


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Lowet... I can understand the stab it and steer preference of an auto if you got a bum left leg or that ones racing mentality is go in a straight line as fast as you can one quarter mile at a time .... 

For me it was a short list of reasons that came down to preference for the control the MAN pedal provides, based on desire due to expected use and previous experience.... like, loving to throw a car into turns as fast as I can and hammering out of them to the vehicles limitation when driving alone on back country roads.... and a new kink of synchronized aggressive driving with upwards of two dozen goats on the Interstate.... I prefer the speed control the trans offeres by up or down shifting over braking when running tight like that.

Whatever the trans preference, enjoy the ride cause there's nothing better than having a SEG while rollin down the road making noise in a badazz GTO!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Lowet... I can understand the stab it and steer preference of an auto if you got a bum left leg or that ones racing mentality is go in a straight line as fast as you can one quarter mile at a time ....
> 
> For me it was a short list of reasons that came down to preference for the control the MAN pedal provides, based on desire due to expected use and previous experience.... like, loving to throw a car into turns as fast as I can and hammering out of them to the vehicles limitation when driving alone on back country roads.... and a new kink of synchronized aggressive driving with upwards of two dozen goats on the Interstate.... I prefer the speed control the trans offeres by up or down shifting over braking when running tight like that.
> 
> Whatever the trans preference, enjoy the ride cause there's nothing better than having a SEG while rollin down the road making noise in a badazz GTO!


That is just the point I am trying to make. EITHER TRANS is good and it is up to the buyer as to which one he or she likes. Both Transmissions are powered by the same power plants and that is what counts


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well i went to that dealership and they would not negotiate at ALL! i sat in there for 2 and a half hours and they didn't go down one cent. i walked out. Honestly its ridiculous if they cant even go down 1000 dollars


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Soulonfire11 said:


> Well i went to that dealership and they would not negotiate at ALL! i sat in there for 2 and a half hours and they didn't go down one cent. i walked out. Honestly its ridiculous if they cant even go down 1000 dollars


Try going back at the end of the month, every month. Sooner or later they'll get tired of looking at it.


----------

